# Molly swimming odd?



## Kevster (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey guys, I was just wondering about my molly...Well, I've had my molly for about six months now, and she's recently been swimming a little off, she stays in the water normally, but when she moves her fins, she kind of...wobbles. Not so much that it looks like a huge disease, but like something is a little off. I've done some water changes, tested the water, made sure everything was perfect, and she still swims wobbly. She eats normally, and acts normal, just the swimming is questioning. She's the only one in the tank also and she's not pregnant. Thanks for all the help in advance.


----------

